# Fiance Visa Success!!



## ClubAddict (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum and found a lot of the information here really helpful in processing the Visa application for my fiance recently. The preparation was hard work and stressful but our application breezed through with no checks or requests for further info. So, I decided to share details about it in the hope that it could help someone else.

Of course, I need to add a disclaimer and say that I'm not an immigration lawyer or adviser nor did I receive any legal advice about the process. My application was put together solely by reading the rules, forums and speaking to a friend who went through the process last year.

My best advice is to research thoroughly and just be 100% honest on your app. By all accounts our app was pretty straightforward it seems. Neither of us has a criminal record or any instances of breaching a previous visa's conditions. We've never tried to do this before with anyone else.

I'm happy to answer any questions about our application or the documents.

To set the scene, I'm a UK citizen and my fiance Inna is a Kazakhstan National. We met online in April 2016. First holiday was me visiting Kazakhstan in July, followed by her visiting me in October and lastly me going there again in December. We got engaged here in October and we plan to marry now in June 2017.

Our application consisted of the following. Any documents that were not in English were translated by Inna's English teacher. Translations were were marked with the teachers details as per UKVI requirements.

FORMS:
- Visa4UK online app - Settlement/Settlement/Marriage
- Form VAF4a Appendix 2
- Sponsorship undertaking form SU07/12 (I'm aware the rules say this form isn't required but it's a very short form so I included it to be safe)

SPONSOR DOCUMENTS:
- Copy passport (biometric page only)
- 6 months original payslips
- 6 months original postal bank statements
- Original employers letter as per UKVI guidelines
- Copy employment contract
- Original Council Tax bill
- Original water bill
- Original decree absolute
- Original landlords letter confirming ownership of property, description of property, that I'm sole occupant and that my fiance could live there with me
- Copy tenancy agreement
- Photos of each room in my apartment with descriptions

APPLICANT DOCUMENTS:
- Original passport
- Original divorce certificate
- TB certificate
- CEFR Level A1 English certificate

PROOF OF RELATIONSHIP & INTENT TO MARRY:
- Original sponsor letter
- Original applicant letter (Inna separated long before we met but only completed her divorce after we started our relationship so we included an explanation about this)
- Original supporting letters from family & friends (Applicant sister, sponsors Father, Sponsors Daughter & 2 friends)
- Original photos from all holidays stuck on A4 paper with dates & descriptions. These included photos of us meeting each others family and of our engagement party with my friends
- Facebook screenshots of both mine and Inna's pages showing relationship stages, posted photos & interactions/comments with friends/family. I also included screenshots of a Facebook group I set up to invite everyone to the engagement party
- Skype call logs on a word document
- Whatsapp message excerpts on a word document
- Screenshot of email inbox showing total number of emails exchanged
- 6 printed example emails spread throughout our time communicating
- Original boarding passes for every holiday
- Printed Kazakhstan train ticket bookings
- Printed Hotel bookings/receipts for anywhere we stayed
- Original tickets/receipts for various attractions we visited in the UK
- Original invitation from friends for both of us to go to their wedding party
- Copy letters/cards I sent to Inna
- Printed email trail of my communication with the venue where we had the engagement party
- Original receipt for engagement ring
- Original receipt for engagement necklace Inna gave me
- Original Registry Office letter stating we're not allowed to give notice until my fiance is in the country
- Original receipt for payment to receive Registry Office letter
- Printed email trail of engagement party venue advising they were fully booked and could not accommodate our wedding party
- Original receipt for wedding venue deposit (this was a plain receipt with no business heading so I also added the below)
- Webpage of venue that showed name of the person who signed the receipt and that I emailed to make arrangements
- Printed email trail for venue we booked for wedding party

I think that's about it. I realise this post is very long but I hope it may help someone else to process a successful visa like we have!!

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well done. About 50% of stuff you submitted was redundant, so others should note. Far, far too much relationship evidence (frankly ridiculous) and those support letters, ever so subjective because you'd only ask people who will say the right thing, are totally disregarded, probably not even read. Using a non-professional translator is a bad idea, as the rules clearly state they must supply credentials, such as membership of professional organisation or working for reputable translation agency. Perhaps they were lenient with you because it was a minor language.


----------



## ClubAddict (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for your ever so positive critique of my application. I was simply trying to share details of a successful application in the hope that it could help someone else as others posts have helped me. But I have to say, when I'm submitting an application so important that it could decide whether I can be with the woman I love or not, there's nothing "frankly ridiculous" about that for me thanks. By all means give your opinion, after all that's what a forum is for, but to get an unnecessary comment like that from a moderator of the site is a bit disappointing.


----------



## neddypiemaker (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey ClubAddict! Congrats on a successful visa application! Must feel like a total relief! Could I just ask about your timeline? How long did it take from submission to success?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's my considered opinion and should act as warning to others not to overload evidence. If I were making the application, I would have sent about 10% of the relationship evidence and would still have been approved.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

neddypiemaker said:


> Hey ClubAddict! Congrats on a successful visa application! Must feel like a total relief! Could I just ask about your timeline? How long did it take from submission to success?


See the timeline thread.


----------



## Toni2018 (Sep 22, 2018)

*Info*

Hi there, thanks for the detailed info. I am in the process of Fiancé visa too and will perhaps have a solicitor do the whole thing, but yesterday I was surprised about some of things the solicitor said. When I asked for supporting documents,he claimed that I do not need a 1) Birth Certificate or 2) Family certificate. Any idea as to why? Also, for the A1 test, are this tests taken at British Council(anywhere)? How long does it take for the results and certificate? Would you be able to share your letter(inbox) of support(explaining your relationship etc). Also, I met my fiancé for the first time , 9 months ago, but the relationship started 4 months ago, do I need to explain that we only hit it off a few months ago as we never kept in touch(I mean our first meet was just a chat in a public place, by accident, and I never saw her again till when she came to London on a short course? I have 2000 pictures of our dinners, travelling, sightseeing, cooking, with friends etc. I have also got the venue booked/notice of marriage too. In the employers letter what sort of thing should they include? Bank statements need to be very recent or 28 days old are more than enough? 


I appreciate your advice on this. Thanks.


----------



## dell11 (Dec 10, 2020)

I read lots of articles about fiance visas before applying but when I applied, it was very difficult to pass. Successfully I got after many hassles 😅
A Complete Guide on Sponsoring a Work Visa in USA | DYgreencard


----------

